# christmas is coming!



## Jessicashield

Since its starting to get cold and christmas is coming quickly we decided to get in the festive spirit and put up our tree and decorations today. :reindeer:
Im really looking forward to this christmas since it will be my first christmas with the chis. All the pups are growing up alot and changing daily, ecspecially duchess since she is going through the puppy uglies at the moment loosing her puppy coat we are looking forward to seeing what her adult coat is like its amazing watching her change daily. It helps that she enjoys to be groomed too the only thing she dislikes is having her nails trimmed bless her she still manages it though. 
Here are some christmas themed photos. :santa:
Here is Millie, who is turning one year old next week! 4.7lbs.

Gucci 25 weeks. 2.8lbs.


Duchess 24 weeks. 4.5lbs.

Darcy 23 weeks. 3.5lbs.


Pixie 22 weeks. 3,5lbs.



last time I posted you guys wanted to see them all together, so heres a couple of group photos.. I tried my best haha! darcy wasn't too happy about it!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom

Oh, come on....Duchess couldn't possibly ever be ugly! I think she is beautiful. Makes me wanna squeeze her. She's so cute!


----------



## Jessicashield

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Oh, come on....Duchess couldn't possibly ever be ugly! I think she is beautiful. Makes me wanna squeeze her. She's so cute!


I know bless her she is a beauty, and so cuddly shes like a little hot water bottle! I love her to bits, im so happy she likes being groomed too that helps!


----------



## Chiluv04

Oh my goodness! There are my little munchkins. They are all growing up so beautiful. I love your Christmas decor, we have very similar taste. I can't wait for Millie to get her ss gifts! She's gonna love them.


----------



## Jessicashield

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh my goodness! There are my little munchkins. They are all growing up so beautiful. I love your Christmas decor, we have very similar taste. I can't wait for Millie to get her ss gifts! She's gonna love them.


They certainly are  I will show you my Christmas tree later, Curtis is outside putting up some fairy lights for me. 
This SS is going to be great, it's going to be hard not to open the gifts till Christmas I'm really looking forward to it.
Gucci got all dressed up earlier today she came to visit my grandparents with me, she was wearing her milk and pepper tank, with the cheetah Susan lanci collar and a baby pink bb she looked adorable bless her. How are your babies?


----------



## SinisterKisses

Great photos! Love the little photo shoot set you created, they all look great! Need to add a photo of your tree though


----------



## Jessicashield

SinisterKisses said:


> Great photos! Love the little photo shoot set you created, they all look great! Need to add a photo of your tree though


aw thankyou, we had lots of fun! oh yeah I will...here is my tree..

what colour tee decor do you have?


----------



## SinisterKisses

Very nice! I just put ours up last night. It's always been black, white, and "chrome" but decided to change it up a bit this year and add turquoise to match the living room


----------



## Jessicashield

SinisterKisses said:


> Very nice! I just put ours up last night. It's always been black, white, and "chrome" but decided to change it up a bit this year and add turquoise to match the living room


ah that sounds lovely, I would love to see it when its up


----------



## Jessicashield

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh my goodness! There are my little munchkins. They are all growing up so beautiful. I love your Christmas decor, we have very similar taste. I can't wait for Millie to get her ss gifts! She's gonna love them.


What colour Christmas decorations do you have?


----------



## BasketMichele

Your girls are all growing up beautifully!! I can't believe Millie is going to be a year old next week. Happy early birthday Millie!! It's nice to see some new pictures of all of them. You must be so excited for their 1st Christmas. I'm hoping we all get some of our things from DC's Black Friday sale before Christmas. Love your decorations and tree. I just put my tree up today too.


----------



## Jessicashield

BasketMichele said:


> Your girls are all growing up beautifully!! I can't believe Millie is going to be a year old next week. Happy early birthday Millie!! It's nice to see some new pictures of all of them. You must be so excited for their 1st Christmas. I'm hoping we all get some of our things from DC's Black Friday sale before Christmas. Love your decorations and tree. I just put my tree up today too.



aw thankyou, im so proud of them all. Its weird because I cant remember my life before I had little mills, im going to make her birthday extra special for her  yeah I asked Melissa whether she thinks I would get my black Friday order before xmas and she said yes and that's to to UK so im guessing you will receive yours before then. That's not including the susan lanci things I ordered though they will take longer. what did you order? 
I would love to see your tree do you have a photo?


----------



## SinisterKisses

Jessicashield said:


> ah that sounds lovely, I would love to see it when its up


I'll see if I can cram in a photo session in the next few days


----------



## Jessicashield

SinisterKisses said:


> I'll see if I can cram in a photo session in the next few days


great cant wait to see it


----------



## elaina

I love seeing new pics of all your girls. love them all but Pixie is still my favorite .  
your decorations are so pretty. I love all the gold ! I don't decorate much here but really enjoy looking at everyone else's. 

i'm really looking forward to seeing pics of Millie on her birthday !!!


----------



## Jessicashield

elaina said:


> I love seeing new pics of all your girls. love them all but Pixie is still my favorite .
> your decorations are so pretty. I love all the gold ! I don't decorate much here but really enjoy looking at everyone else's.
> 
> i'm really looking forward to seeing pics of Millie on her birthday !!!


Pixie says thankyou haha, I love the gold too im looking forward to going to the Christmas grotto shop today and getting some more decorations, I really enjoy Christmas. As for millies birthday I have her cake ordered, and got all her pressies wrapped up, still waiting for one last parcel from DC but its due here any day now. I sound like a mad woman, wrapping my dogs birthday presents up.... well I don't have any real kids haha! 
did you get the email Melissa sent to me you and meoshia about the suckright?


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Oh my gosh, what beautiful photos!


----------



## Jessicashield

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh my gosh, what beautiful photos!


thanks so much! hows the secret santa going? im planning shipping my pressies at the weekend


----------



## BasketMichele

Jessicashield said:


> aw thankyou, im so proud of them all. Its weird because I cant remember my life before I had little mills, im going to make her birthday extra special for her  yeah I asked Melissa whether she thinks I would get my black Friday order before xmas and she said yes and that's to to UK so im guessing you will receive yours before then. That's not including the susan lanci things I ordered though they will take longer. what did you order?
> I would love to see your tree do you have a photo?


I'll look forward to pictures of Millie on her birthday. I'll have to try and take some time to get some pictures of my tree. 

I went a little overboard ordering myself, so I'll be trying to take a little break after Christmas, lol. I wanted to order more for Carlee but I'm trying to wait until she's closer to adult size first. It's so hard though. For now she'll have to share most of Carolina's clothes. I keep trying, but she doesn't fit in most of them yet, but we're almost there I think.

I got:
Chic Bag 5 in black
Sheep Hoodie in pink
Love Sweater in pink
LD Cotton Sweater in pink
LD Ma Beaute Coat in stripes
LD Bon Appetit placemat in natural
WL 3 things top in white
Suckright Racer Hoodie for Indy
Suckright Snowman Hoodie
RRC Be Mine Thermal in pink
Buddy Belt in hot pink

I'm also still waiting for these from a previous order for:
RRC Haley Hoodie
Suckright Cats & Dogs Hoodie
PetLondon Lola blanket 
SL Nouveau Bow collar in perfect pink


----------



## Jessicashield

BasketMichele said:


> I'll look forward to pictures of Millie on her birthday. I'll have to try and take some time to get some pictures of my tree.
> 
> I went a little overboard ordering myself, so I'll be trying to take a little break after Christmas, lol. I wanted to order more for Carlee but I'm trying to wait until she's closer to adult size first. It's so hard though. For now she'll have to share most of Carolina's clothes. I keep trying, but she doesn't fit in most of them yet, but we're almost there I think.
> 
> I got:
> Chic Bag 5 in black
> Sheep Hoodie in pink
> Love Sweater in pink
> LD Cotton Sweater in pink
> LD Ma Beaute Coat in stripes
> LD Bon Appetit placemat in natural
> WL 3 things top in white
> Suckright Racer Hoodie for Indy
> Suckright Snowman Hoodie
> RRC Be Mine Thermal in pink
> Buddy Belt in hot pink
> 
> I'm also still waiting for these from a previous order for:
> RRC Haley Hoodie
> Suckright Cats & Dogs Hoodie
> PetLondon Lola blanket
> SL Nouveau Bow collar in perfect pink


I'm the same haha I get carried away, the stripy ma beaut coat is adorable is that for Carolina? I love the hot pink BB I've got that one, and that sl collar. It came in my last parcel it's one of millie birthday pressies so I will show you her wearing it on her bday. I've actually became abit obsessed with sl collars at the moment haha. I got the new wooflink carrier too, I went for pink.
I really wana see some new photos of carlee how is she doing?


----------



## BasketMichele

Jessicashield said:


> I'm the same haha I get carried away, the stripy ma beaut coat is adorable is that for Carolina? I love the hot pink BB I've got that one, and that sl collar. It came in my last parcel it's one of millie birthday pressies so I will show you her wearing it on her bday. I've actually became abit obsessed with sl collars at the moment haha. I got the new wooflink carrier too, I went for pink.
> I really wana see some new photos of carlee how is she doing?


I love SL collars too. I'll look forward to seeing Millie in hers.
The Ma Beaute coat is for Carolina and I got the hot pink BB for Carlee. There are some things I can order for Carlee and if she outgrows them, then Carolina can have them, hehe. I was torn between the pink, taupe and black carrier, but went for black because I didn't have that color yet and wanted at least one black bag. One of these days I'll probably get a pink one too.

I take pictures every week of Carlee, most of them just get so blurry. Typically puppy and not wanting to stay still for a few minutes, lol. I keep trying though.


----------



## Jessicashield

BasketMichele said:


> I got:
> Chic Bag 5 in black
> Sheep Hoodie in pink
> Love Sweater in pink
> LD Cotton Sweater in pink
> LD Ma Beaute Coat in stripes
> LD Bon Appetit placemat in natural
> WL 3 things top in white
> Suckright Racer Hoodie for Indy
> Suckright Snowman Hoodie
> RRC Be Mine Thermal in pink
> Buddy Belt in hot pink
> I'm also still waiting for these from a previous order for:
> RRC Haley Hoodie
> Suckright Cats & Dogs Hoodie
> PetLondon Lola blanket
> SL Nouveau Bow collar in perfect pink


I'm waiting on...
Wooflink carrier in pink
Sl peaches n cream giltmore collar
Sl violet crystal rocks collar
Sl zebra twisted whiskers collar
Sl electric pink nouveau collar
Suckright glitter bow collar
Suckright cherry collar
Louisdog lilac flair corsage collar 
Riviera tee in white
Sl Ivory coat
Pariero kawaii mint tee
Wooflink hipster vest
Louisdog hearts pls top
Louisdog leo tutu
Louisdog ribbon dress in pink
Louisdog oh my olive bowl
Louisdog oh my pink bowl
Wooflink call me pretty dress coat
Wooflink zebra cool as me hoodie

I have already received most of Millie's birthday things though so I'm glad she will have majority for her bday. I'm trying to focus on millie considering the pups are still growing and I'm hoping they will all be about Millie's size so I don't have to buy multiple sizes. Do you think carlee will get much bigger than Carolina?


----------



## Chiluv04

Jessicashield said:


> They certainly are  I will show you my Christmas tree later, Curtis is outside putting up some fairy lights for me.
> This SS is going to be great, it's going to be hard not to open the gifts till Christmas I'm really looking forward to it.
> Gucci got all dressed up earlier today she came to visit my grandparents with me, she was wearing her milk and pepper tank, with the cheetah Susan lanci collar and a baby pink bb she looked adorable bless her. How are your babies?



It will be fun! I can't believe how the girls have grown. Duchess and Mills should be able to wear the same size as of now. Gucci is teeny! And Pixie and Darcy are an oz smaller than Ava, they should fit into the new size 1 Wooflink things you just ordered with no prob. 

I'm not sure I'll put up a tree this year since bf's condo is so tiny. I have a gorgeous tree too.


----------



## Jessicashield

Chiluv04 said:


> It will be fun! I can't believe how the girls have grown. Duchess and Mills should be able to wear the same size as of now. Gucci is teeny! And Pixie and Darcy are an oz smaller than Ava, they should fit into the new size 1 Wooflink things you just ordered with no prob.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll put up a tree this year since bf's condo is so tiny. I have a gorgeous tree too.



Yeah duchess does fit into some of millies clothes which is great, and collars!
You would be shocked how small Gucci is, like a third of the size of duchess she doesn't think shes small though she totally leads the pack. Well some of the wooflink ive ordered in size one hoping that it will fit them, Melissa just mailed me because the ld leo tutu isn't available in size S so ive changed it to the ma beaute stripes coat. What did you get from the black Friday sale?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom

And, of course, those little faces....oh, the faces........:love4:


----------



## Jessicashield

Dorothy's Mom said:


> And, of course, those little faces....oh, the faces........:love4:


haha thankyou


----------



## Chiluv04

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah duchess does fit into some of millies clothes which is great, and collars!
> 
> You would be shocked how small Gucci is, like a third of the size of duchess she doesn't think shes small though she totally leads the pack. Well some of the wooflink ive ordered in size one hoping that it will fit them, Melissa just mailed me because the ld leo tutu isn't available in size S so ive changed it to the ma beaute stripes coat. What did you get from the black Friday sale?



Yeah she is tiny. I think she will stay in the 3 lbs range if she even makes it to 3 lbs. looks wise, she is the prettiest. One of my faves....though I love them all. 
I decided to pass on ordering the Beaute LD striped hoodie for now. The fur seems much like the Mamuse, which isn't very practical. I'll decide on ordering it or not, after I see yours. I've ordered very similar things to you and Elaina. I'll share pics of everything after Christmas.


----------



## Jessicashield

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah duchess does fit into some of millies clothes which is great, and collars!
> 
> You would be shocked how small Gucci is, like a third of the size of duchess she doesn't think shes small though she totally leads the pack. Well some of the wooflink ive ordered in size one hoping that it will fit them, Melissa just mailed me because the ld leo tutu isn't available in size S so ive changed it to the ma beaute stripes coat. What did you get from the black Friday sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is tiny. I think she will stay in the 3 lbs range if she even makes it to 3 lbs. looks wise, she is the prettiest. One of my faves....though I love them all.
> I decided to pass on ordering the Beaute LD striped hoodie for now. The fur seems much like the Mamuse, which isn't very practical. I'll decide on ordering it or not, after I see yours. I've ordered very similar things to you and Elaina. I'll share pics of everything after Christmas.
Click to expand...

I put all your SS things in a box today and wrapped it up so its all ready to post. Also Gucci is a stunner bless her, when she walks she prances it's adorable. I think the fur on the muse is exactly the same as the beaute coat but I will let you know for sure when it arrives. I suppose it isn't very practical you're right it's more like feathers isn't it? Here is your big box of goodies for the SS....


----------



## coco_little_bear

Aww great pictures, you seriously have some of the cutest chihuahuas ever! :love5:


----------



## Kismet

OMG! They are gorgeous and I love your little Christmas set. Your tree is beautiful too. I haven't even started to decorate yet. That looks like a huge box of presents for Miss Ava, I think she's going to be very happy.


----------



## Jessicashield

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww great pictures, you seriously have some of the cutest chihuahuas ever! :love5:


aw thankyou so much, as do you rocky and lilo are adorable. Have you put your Christmas tree up yet?


----------



## Jessicashield

Kismet said:


> OMG! They are gorgeous and I love your little Christmas set. Your tree is beautiful too. I haven't even started to decorate yet. That looks like a huge box of presents for Miss Ava, I think she's going to be very happy.


thanks so much  I hope you put up some photos too when you have put your decorations up. I cant wait for ava and meoshia to get everything they are going to love it! I know nibbler is going to love all his things too 
hows nibbler and chad?


----------



## Kismet

Jessicashield said:


> thanks so much  ...hows nibbler and chad?


They're good. I've been working crazy hours for what seems like months but tomorrow I have one whole glorious day off so we'll be going out to enjoy the sunshine. I picked up my new (to me) car today so they'll have their first ride in that to the park. I'm terrible for decorating but will share if I do a good job.


----------



## Jessicashield

Kismet said:


> They're good. I've been working crazy hours for what seems like months but tomorrow I have one whole glorious day off so we'll be going out to enjoy the sunshine. I picked up my new (to me) car today so they'll have their first ride in that to the park. I'm terrible for decorating but will share if I do a good job.


hope you enjoy your day off! What have you got planned? the park sounds fun, hopefully you will have some nice weather. 
im sure your xmas decorations are going to look lovely. Have you been using your new carrier?


----------



## elaina

Jessicashield said:


> Pixie says thankyou haha, I love the gold too im looking forward to going to the Christmas grotto shop today and getting some more decorations, I really enjoy Christmas. As for millies birthday I have her cake ordered, and got all her pressies wrapped up, still waiting for one last parcel from DC but its due here any day now. I sound like a mad woman, wrapping my dogs birthday presents up.... well I don't have any real kids haha!
> did you get the email Melissa sent to me you and meoshia about the suckright?


did you get the last DC parcel you were waiting for yet ? lol. no , you don't sound like a mad women, wrapping the dogs presents . your such a good chi mom. I hope some day soon you will have real kids though. I never did... so, my girls are my kids. 
yes, I did get that email but the suckright I ordered , I ordered for the black Friday sale, so, I think it wont be for awhile before I receive it. I am waiting for one item I ordered over a month ago though. its that new Itallian make Trilly tutti or something like that ... I did message Melissa about it though and she did assure me that it is coming, so, I guess as long as it gets here with a couple weeks, i'll be happy.


----------



## Chiluv04

Melissa said that she added some things to that Trilly order of ours. Those things are being custom made and that's why the long wait. Who knows how long it'll take. I have a Suckright order that says shipped but I don't know when I'm getting it.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Melissa said that she added some things to that Trilly order of ours. Those things are being custom made and that's why the long wait. Who knows how long it'll take. I have a Suckright order that says shipped but I don't know when I'm getting it.


ya, she told me that too ... :-(. wish ours were sent out first though cause its been over a month... oh, well... I guess i'm not in a rush as long as it gets here within a couple weeks . if it gets here after Christmas I will not be happy


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa said that she added some things to that Trilly order of ours. Those things are being custom made and that's why the long wait. Who knows how long it'll take. I have a Suckright order that says shipped but I don't know when I'm getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ya, she told me that too ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . wish ours were sent out first though cause its been over a month... oh, well... I guess i'm not in a rush as long as it gets here within a couple weeks . if it gets here after Christmas I will not be happy
Click to expand...

I know. I didn't want to say that to her but I was def thinking it. Too bad she didn't though, as I probably would've ordered more. She did say that shipping is expensive so I guess I understand. 

I want some pariero. They didn't have as good a Black Friday sale as I thought they would.


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa said that she added some things to that Trilly order of ours. Those things are being custom made and that's why the long wait. Who knows how long it'll take. I have a Suckright order that says shipped but I don't know when I'm getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ya, she told me that too ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . wish ours were sent out first though cause its been over a month... oh, well... I guess i'm not in a rush as long as it gets here within a couple weeks . if it gets here after Christmas I will not be happy
Click to expand...

She also added the other size to the Suckright chart. The sm/med


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> I know. I didn't want to say that to her but I was def thinking it. Too bad she didn't though, as I probably would've ordered more. She did say that shipping is expensive so I guess I understand.
> 
> I want some pariero. They didn't have as good a Black Friday sake as I thought they would.


I got the smile tees, one for each of the girls. I got the Bear vest for Minnie, and I got the Bear dress for Ellie and for Minnie. the smile tees were on sale, the Bear dress I paid a lot for but it looks so cute and they already ran out of Ellies size, so , i'm glad I got it. if there's a sale later, i'll get more.


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> I got the smile tees, one for each of the girls. I got the Bear vest for Minnie, and I got the Bear dress for Ellie and for Minnie. the smile tees were on sale, the Bear dress I paid a lot for but it looks so cute and they already ran out of Ellies size, so , i'm glad I got it. if there's a sale later, i'll get more.



Did you order through Toshiki or directly through the Pariero la site? Cause I sent an email with my order. But haven't heard back yet. When did you order?


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> I got the smile tees, one for each of the girls. I got the Bear vest for Minnie, and I got the Bear dress for Ellie and for Minnie. the smile tees were on sale, the Bear dress I paid a lot for but it looks so cute and they already ran out of Ellies size, so , i'm glad I got it. if there's a sale later, i'll get more.



Does the bear vest have Velcro closure?


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you order through Toshiki or directly through the Pariero la site? Cause I sent an email with my order. But haven't heard back yet. When did you order?


I ordered thru Toshiki. It had to be a couple weeks ago. my order has already shipped. what are you thinking of getting ? i'm tempted to get more . lol



Chiluv04 said:


> Does the bear vest have Velcro closure?


it does, and I usually don't like Velcro, but it looks so cute and, they show it over the bear dress and I love how it looks so I thought i'd make an exception cause I usually don't order things with Velcro.


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> I ordered thru Toshiki. It had to be a couple weeks ago. my order has already shipped. what are you thinking of getting ? i'm tempted to get more . lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does, and I usually don't like Velcro, but it looks so cute and, they show it over the bear vest and I love how it looks so I thought i'd make an excpetion cause I usually don't order things with Velcro.



I'm thinking the bear dress in ivory, fake fur vest in ivory, bear tunic in pink and chihuahua tank in white.

Then later the bear vest, maybe the other color bear dress, fake fur vest and smile tee if available. I also hope they do another NY E bag.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm thinking the bear dress in ivory, fake fur vest in ivory, bear tunic in pink and chihuahua tank in white.
> 
> Then later the bear vest, maybe the other color bear dress, fake fur vest and smile tee if available. I also hope they do another NY E bag.


i'd like a bear dress for Tootsie, Love the fake fur vest... I want that too. one for Minnie and one for Toots. ( they don't have Ellies size :-( ). love the bear tunic too. I already have the Chihuahua tanks for my girls. i'd also love the bear vest for Tootsie. wish they had the bear vest in Ellies size. 
there is a poka dot coat that looks so cute but its Velcro , so I think i'll skip that one. wish they would of put snaps. 
yes, me too !!! Love the lucky bags. I bet they will have another one


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> i'd like a bear dress for Tootsie, Love the fake fur vest... I want that too. one for Minnie and one for Toots. ( they don't have Ellies size :-( ). love the bear tunic too. I already have the Chihuahua tanks for my girls. i'd also love the bear vest for Tootsie. wish they had the bear vest in Ellies size.
> 
> there is a poka dot coat that looks so cute but its Velcro , so I think i'll skip that one. wish they would of put snaps.
> 
> yes, me too !!! Love the lucky bags. I bet they will have another one



Awe really? I didn't notice they were out of xs. Just so you know, Wooflink vests run tiny. I have a puffy style one and I have that kaki style one that Debra has for her girls. So Ellie Mae could maybe get the pink polka dot one if there's a sale again. I ordered Ava one, so once I get it I'll give a def yes or no on if it runs small too. 

I love those bear tunics in both colors. I'm glad the chi tank is on sale. I also like the new Hermes tee and one other new tee. And there are 3 new tees total but looks like the one sold out in small sizes.


----------



## Chiluv04

I don't think milk & pepper ever got back to Elaina with a catalogue. Too bad. I really wanted one of their hoodies for Ava. They look so nice.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe really? I didn't notice they were out of xs. Just so you know, Wooflink vests run tiny. I have a puffy style one and I have that kaki style one that Debra has for her girls. So Ellie Mae could maybe get the pink polka dot one if there's a sale again. I ordered Ava one, so once I get it I'll give a def yes or no on if it runs small too.
> 
> I love those bear tunics in both colors. I'm glad the chi tank is on sale. I also like the new Hermes tee and one other new tee. And there are 3 new tees total but looks like the one sold out in small sizes.


ya, as soon as they posted the bear vest and fur coat , they never offered it in the XS size :-(. but, i'm glad I got the bear dress anyways. 
oh, the more I look at that fur coat in Ivory , the more I really want it for Minnie and for Toots. and the xs bear tunic for Ellie.

I cant think of the Khaki style vest Debra has. only one I can think of the Debby has is the ones that are bright colored and and furry. ok, let me know how the WL size 1 polka dot vest runs. I am getting Minnie one in red and Tootsie one in Pink. 
I saw the tees. they have pom poms on them. those, i'd only get if they went on sale. 

I am so tempted to message Toshiki that I want the fur coats in ivory for Minnie and Tootsie. then, i'd also ask to get the XS bear tunic in pink and maybe the PE monogram frill tank in beige with the red trim.... I really shouldn't cause I've spent enough ... hmmm


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> I don't think milk & pepper ever got back to Elaina with a catalogue. Too bad. I really wanted one of their hoodies for Ava. They look so nice.


I found some Milk and Pepper from a seller in Canada. did you notice that seller ? they are kinda expensive , but I really want one, so, I just ordered the tank for Toots . the one that says I Love you More .


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> I found some Milk and Pepper from a seller in Canada. did you notice that seller ? they are kinda expensive , but I really want one, so, I just ordered the tank for Toots . the one that says I Love you More .



On eBay? I have noticed some m&p on eBay but never purchased.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> On eBay? I have noticed some m&p on eBay but never purchased.


yes, ebay. from a seller in Canada. they are expensive but I really wanted one. and they didn't have any size for Ellie . and by the size chart, i'm not too sure Minnie would fit good in Milk and Pepper. I got Tootsie a size M. next size down is S but not sure that would work for Minnie. Ellie would be XS but didn't see one I wanted for her


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> ya, as soon as they posted the bear vest and fur coat , they never offered it in the XS size :-(. but, i'm glad I got the bear dress anyways.
> 
> oh, the more I look at that fur coat in Ivory , the more I really want it for Minnie and for Toots. and the xs bear tunic for Ellie.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant think of the Khaki style vest Debra has. only one I can think of the Debby has is the ones that are bright colored and and furry. ok, let me know how the WL size 1 polka dot vest runs. I am getting Minnie one in red and Tootsie one in Pink.
> 
> I saw the tees. they have pom poms on them. those, i'd only get if they went on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so tempted to message Toshiki that I want the fur coats in ivory for Minnie and Tootsie. then, i'd also ask to get the XS bear tunic in pink and maybe the PE monogram frill tank in beige with the red trim.... I really shouldn't cause I've spent enough ... hmmm



Yeah I really love that khaki colored bear tunic and the pink too. And the fur vest coat is so lush and expensive looking. I'd love to add something like that to Ava's wardrobe. I could see really using that quite a bit for her. I love both colors actually. Hopefully I'll hear back soon. If not then I'll just order.


----------



## Chiluv04

Here's the Wooflink vest. I have blue. It runs very tiny. Fits Ava just right.

http://www.wooflink.com/punk-punk/


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah I really love that khaki colored bear tunic and the pink too. And the fur vest coat is so lush and expensive looking. I'd love to add something like that to Ava's wardrobe. I could see really using that quite a bit for her. I love both colors actually. Hopefully I'll hear back soon. If not then I'll just order.


the only thing that i'm alittle iffy about on ordering the bear tunic is the way it ties up top on both sides ... the bows. I once ordered some smile dresses that tied that way and , they could be totally untied when you pull the bow out. Minnie sometimes likes to rub herself against the couch and got the tie untied :-( . so, I wasn't crazy about that design. if they changed the design and it doesn't untie anymore... then, i'd love it more. but, seeing its on sale, i'd take a chance with one for Ellie. I think only Minnie would get hers untied anyways. 
oh, i'm so tempted. I think i'll message Toshiki about those fur vest coats and the bear tunic


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the Wooflink vest. I have blue. It runs very tiny. Fits Ava just right.
> 
> PUNK PUNK - WOOFLINK


ok, I remember that vest. I don't think I have any vests by Wooflink at all... cant wait to get those poka dot ones for Minnie and Toots !!


----------



## Jessicashield

elaina said:


> did you get the last DC parcel you were waiting for yet ? lol. no , you don't sound like a mad women, wrapping the dogs presents . your such a good chi mom. I hope some day soon you will have real kids though. I never did... so, my girls are my kids.
> yes, I did get that email but the suckright I ordered , I ordered for the black Friday sale, so, I think it wont be for awhile before I receive it. I am waiting for one item I ordered over a month ago though. its that new Itallian make Trilly tutti or something like that ... I did message Melissa about it though and she did assure me that it is coming, so, I guess as long as it gets here with a couple weeks, i'll be happy.


yeah I got it today, so happy! There was some things not in it though which I will hopefully get before xmas, they were meant to be for millies birthday but nevermind most of her pressies are here in time. Im looking forward to seeing the trilly tutti item you have ordered ive been eyeing up that brand for a while.


----------



## Jessicashield

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the Wooflink vest. I have blue. It runs very tiny. Fits Ava just right.
> 
> PUNK PUNK - WOOFLINK


Melissa I got your message asking if I got your last message but not any before. did you get my last one? 
I think something is up with the app, it was no photos and now something wrong with messages


----------



## Chiluv04

Jessicashield said:


> Melissa I got your message asking if I got your last message but not any before. did you get my last one?
> 
> I think something is up with the app, it was no photos and now something wrong with messages



Just pm'd you. Let me know if you got it


----------



## Kismet

Jessicashield said:


> hope you enjoy your day off! What have you got planned? the park sounds fun, hopefully you will have some nice weather.
> im sure your xmas decorations are going to look lovely. Have you been using your new carrier?


We did a bushwalk. The weather was great and it's always lovely and calming in the bush, the dogs love all the smells. I've mostly been getting them used to jumping in and out of the carrier and sitting in it with relaxed body language. I did take Chad to a cafe which was fun but he needed more practice in staying in the carrier. 

Have you used yours much?


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> ok, I remember that vest. I don't think I have any vests by Wooflink at all... cant wait to get those poka dot ones for Minnie and Toots !!



Here's Ava in her Wooflink vest just before we left for shopping


Just before going into HomeGoods



Being a patient little shopper


----------



## elaina

oh, that looks so cute on Ava and I love how you have the Pariero stylish bear top under it. that looks great ! 
now, I remember that I do have a WL vest . one for Minnie and one for Ellie ( used to be Lattes ) but, I have never tried it on Ellie before. its the Cutieful vest and I love it. i'm glad we talked about WL vests cause otherwise , I may have forgot about this vest . its perfect for right now. I need to find them and try Ellies on to see how the fit its.


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> oh, that looks so cute on Ava and I love how you have the Pariero stylish bear top under it. that looks great !
> 
> now, I remember that I do have a WL vest . one for Minnie and one for Ellie ( used to be Lattes ) but, I have never tried it on Ellie before. its the Cutieful vest and I love it. i'm glad we talked about WL vests cause otherwise , I may have forgot about this vest . its perfect for right now. I need to find them and try Ellies on to see how the fit its.



Oh I want to see which vest you are talking about. I hope you find it. Ava and I are going shopping again tomorrow. Maybe she will wear her other WL vest and I'll try and snap a couple more pics. I hope to see Ellie Mae in her vest soon 😍. 
Thanks! I thought the red boss on the bear tee really compliments the red in the vest. She was such a hit at the pet boutique. It's not everyday you see dogs dressed up as snazzy as we dress ours, so it's always fun to see the reaction from people. 

I think I'm really getting into vests. I really like layering them over things since our winter has been pretty mild so far.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I want to see which vest you are talking about. I hope you find it. Ava and I are going shopping again tomorrow. Maybe she will wear her other WL vest and I'll try and snap a couple more pics. I hope to see Ellie Mae in her vest soon &#55357;&#56845;.
> Thanks! I thought the red boss on the bear tee really compliments the red in the vest. She was such a hit at the pet boutique. It's not everyday you see dogs dressed up as snazzy as we dress ours, so it's always fun to see the reaction from people.
> 
> I think I'm really getting into vests. I really like layering them over things since our winter has been pretty mild so far.


i'll try to take a pic of her soon in the WL cutieful vest . but for in the mean time, I can show you the link of it so you know which one i'm talking about. I don't see it anymore on the WL site but I still see it in some of the boutiques 
https://www.funnyfur.com/wooflink-cutieful-jacket/


----------



## Jessicashield

Kismet said:


> We did a bushwalk. The weather was great and it's always lovely and calming in the bush, the dogs love all the smells. I've mostly been getting them used to jumping in and out of the carrier and sitting in it with relaxed body language. I did take Chad to a cafe which was fun but he needed more practice in staying in the carrier.
> 
> Have you used yours much?



Sounds like a lot of fun, I have used mine a few times when I have took the pups out with me or when going to puppy class. I'm looking forward to getting my new one


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> i'll try to take a pic of her soon in the WL cutieful vest . but for in the mean time, I can show you the link of it so you know which one i'm talking about. I don't see it anymore on the WL site but I still see it in some of the boutiques
> 
> https://www.funnyfur.com/wooflink-cutieful-jacket/



I ended up finding it on bloomingtails. I'm going to buy it once Tanya emails me if they have it or not. I'm sure they do. But you never know. They are good about keeping their site updated so if they show that they have something it's usually because they do.


----------



## zellko

Your gold themed tree is lovely. We're not doing a tree for the first time in my whole life, as we are packing and remodeling getting ready to sell the house and move in the spring.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> I ended up finding it on bloomingtails. I'm going to buy it once Tanya emails me if they have it or not. I'm sure they do. But you never know. They are good about keeping their site updated so if they show that they have something it's usually because they do.


Let me know if she does have them in stock or if you happen to find them somewhere else, cause , I think I would love one for Tootsie too. I did find the size 1 for Ellie and tried it on her but didn't have time to snap a pic. it does fit good though ! 
I got the Pariero bear vest . I had ordered that one thru Melissa a long time ago in place of the red LD wow padding coat I had got and sent back cause it was way too big on Minnie . I love the bear vest on Minnie. I snapped a quick pic of it and i'll show you later. love it so much that I will make an exception and still order it with the Velcro for Tootsie too. 

heard back from Pariero. did you hear back yet ? i'm going to order the Bear vest and the bear dress for Tootsie and the cream color fur jackets for Minnie and Tootsie and the pink bear tunic for Ellie


----------



## Jessicashield

zellko said:


> Your gold themed tree is lovely. We're not doing a tree for the first time in my whole life, as we are packing and remodeling getting ready to sell the house and move in the spring.


thankyou so much, I loved decorating it. I just need some matching crackers and ribbon to complete it. I bet your excited to get your new house


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> Let me know if she does have them in stock or if you happen to find them somewhere else, cause , I think I would love one for Tootsie too. I did find the size 1 for Ellie and tried it on her but didn't have time to snap a pic. it does fit good though !
> 
> I got the Pariero bear vest . I had ordered that one thru Melissa a long time ago in place of the red LD wow padding coat I had got and sent back cause it was way too big on Minnie . I love the bear vest on Minnie. I snapped a quick pic of it and i'll show you later. love it so much that I will make an exception and still order it with the Velcro for Tootsie too.
> 
> 
> 
> heard back from Pariero. did you hear back yet ? i'm going to order the Bear vest and the bear dress for Tootsie and the cream color fur jackets for Minnie and Tootsie and the pink bear tunic for Ellie



I have not heard back yet. Which email do you use? Maybe you could mention to email me when you send your order. I don't know if they are getting my emails.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> I have not heard back yet. Which email do you use? Maybe you could mention to email me when you send your order. I don't know if they are getting my emails.


I don't even know the email address by heart. I just use the last message I got from Pariero, when I ordered the last time . I never have to look up the email address for Pariero. I just get the very last message from them, and respond. Peter is here now, so, I will be on later and will show you the Bear vest. what email do you use and I will check to see if its the same .. 
love love love the bear vest but it is so expensive and not really worth all that money but its so cute that I don't care 

I am waiting to hear back one last time from Pariero to finalize things and when I hear back I can mention you are trying to get ahold of them too... let me know and I can do that


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> I don't even know the email address by heart. I just use the last message I got from Pariero, when I ordered the last time . I never have to look up the email address for Pariero. I just get the very last message from them, and respond. Peter is here now, so, I will be on later and will show you the Bear vest. what email do you use and I will check to see if its the same ..
> 
> love love love the bear vest but it is so expensive and not really worth all that money but its so cute that I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting to hear back one last time from Pariero to finalize things and when I hear back I can mention you are trying to get ahold of them too... let me know and I can do that



That's the same thing I do lol. And I sent my email before you sent yours. Thanks for mentioning that I sent an email once you finally hear back. Hopefully Toshiki will message me right away. 

I can't wait to see the pics of the bear vest.

Have you seen the new tank on Pariero?


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> That's the same thing I do lol. And I sent my email before you sent yours. Thanks for mentioning that I sent an email once you finally hear back. Hopefully Toshiki will message me right away.
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics of the bear vest.
> 
> Have you seen the new tank on Pariero?


I know... you did send your email before me. you know what I think... maybe he sees an email from me and thinks $$$ cause I really do spend a lot whenever I order. always over 200 to get the free shipping but usually even a lot more than that cause I buy for Ellie , Tootsie , and Minnie... so, I know its not fair, but ... that's all I can think of ... 

ok, I will mention your waiting to hear when I hear back. i'm sure you'll hear back when I do though. he's probably just super busy and only answered some emails this time. 

yes, you must mean the tank that's Floral . its very pretty. reminds me of some past Pariero I got... I think they may haved used the same fabric but was a different style , not that usual tank style. ok... Peters still here but i'm gonna try to show you the bear vest soon... the pics are not that great, I just snapped them real quick so, nothing special but only so you can see how it looks on Minnie


----------



## elaina

like I said, these pics are not the best. Peter and I had just came back from taking the dogs for a walk and just wanted to snap a few quick pics. ( and I don't think the bear vest is really worth the money but its so cute , that ... I have to get Tootsie one to match ) 



blurry pic but wanted you to see from this angle too 



and Ellie Mae


----------



## Chiluv04

elaina said:


> like I said, these pics are not the best. Peter and I had just came back from taking the dogs for a walk and just wanted to snap a few quick pics. ( and I don't think the bear vest is really worth the money but its so cute , that ... I have to get Tootsie one to match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blurry pic but wanted you to see from this angle too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ellie Mae



Looks very warm and comfy. I'm glad you got it. Love Ellie Mae's entire look. I always wanted that floral top but it's sold out right? I think my SL collar shipped along with my ss. Which I still haven't gotten.


----------



## elaina

Chiluv04 said:


> Looks very warm and comfy. I'm glad you got it. Love Ellie Mae's entire look. I always wanted that floral top but it's sold out right? I think my SL collar shipped along with my ss. Which I still haven't gotten.


ya, it does seem very comfy on Minnie and when I layer it, it seems real warm too. i'm very happy I got it and also happy there is still one available for tootsie in the pink color. I think its really gonna look cute on them layered over the bear dress too  .

I love this little top on Ellie too. its still available in all sizes . I just looked it up. I had forgotten how much I loved this top , and I should of got one for Minnie and Tootsie too. maybe at the next sale... 
here it is on the LD site louisdog ★Snuggle Tee


----------



## Jessicashield

elaina said:


> like I said, these pics are not the best. Peter and I had just came back from taking the dogs for a walk and just wanted to snap a few quick pics. ( and I don't think the bear vest is really worth the money but its so cute , that ... I have to get Tootsie one to match )


Minnie looks so cute in her bear tank, whats the quality and fit like? 
Also I noticed ellie is wearing her pink nouveau collar it looks lovely


----------



## elaina

Jessicashield said:


> Minnie looks so cute in her bear tank, whats the quality and fit like?
> Also I noticed ellie is wearing her pink nouveau collar it looks lovely



thanks Jessica. I really love the bear vest. so much that I am ordering one for Tootsie. I would even have ordered one for Ellie , but they never offered it in Ellies size XS. smallest size is SS but that is too big for Ellie. 
well, I really prefer not to buy anything with Velcro, but this vest has Velcro. I thought it was so cute that I made an exception and waited till I got it to decide if I was ordering for Toots too and I really do love it. I think the quality is good except for the fact that there is Velcro. I wish they would of made it with snaps instead. Are you thinking of ordering a bear vest for Millie ? 
Yes, that's the first pic I took of Ellie with her pink nouveau collar. thanks, I love this color on her.


----------



## Jessicashield

elaina said:


> thanks Jessica. I really love the bear vest. so much that I am ordering one for Tootsie. I would even have ordered one for Ellie , but they never offered it in Ellies size XS. smallest size is SS but that is too big for Ellie.
> well, I really prefer not to buy anything with Velcro, but this vest has Velcro. I thought it was so cute that I made an exception and waited till I got it to decide if I was ordering for Toots too and I really do love it. I think the quality is good except for the fact that there is Velcro. I wish they would of made it with snaps instead. Are you thinking of ordering a bear vest for Millie ?
> Yes, that's the first pic I took of Ellie with her pink nouveau collar. thanks, I love this color on her.



its a shame that they don't do ellies size, millie wears a SS and it fits her very well in the kawaii tee. I agree with the Velcro opinion and I usually steer away from it although on the susan lanci big bow coat I got millie for her bday there is a Velcro closure and I didn't mind it. No I don't think I will order a bear vest but I would like more pariero. anything you would recommend?


----------



## elaina

Jessicashield said:


> its a shame that they don't do ellies size, millie wears a SS and it fits her very well in the kawaii tee. I agree with the Velcro opinion and I usually steer away from it although on the susan lanci big bow coat I got millie for her bday there is a Velcro closure and I didn't mind it. No I don't think I will order a bear vest but I would like more pariero. anything you would recommend?


they do Ellies size sometimes but for the bear vest there was no XS available :-(. I got the bear vest from DC in place of the LD red wow padding coat that was too big for Minnie. the bear vest fits her perfect . 
but, I did order a few things directly from Pariero and I should get them tomorrow according to the tracking. I got Ellie and Minnie that bear dress. and I got Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie, the smile tee. 
also, I think I will be placing an order very soon. just waiting to hear back from Pariero, but I think I will be ordering Tootsie a bear dress, and also the Fur jacket for Minnie and Tootsie, and the bear vest for Tootsie and the bear tunic for Ellie . I love most everything Pariero so I recommend it all 

have you looked on the pariero site ? did you see anything you thought you may order ?


----------



## Jessicashield

elaina said:


> they do Ellies size sometimes but for the bear vest there was no XS available :-(. I got the bear vest from DC in place of the LD red wow padding coat that was too big for Minnie. the bear vest fits her perfect .
> but, I did order a few things directly from Pariero and I should get them tomorrow according to the tracking. I got Ellie and Minnie that bear dress. and I got Ellie, Minnie, and Tootsie, the smile tee.
> also, I think I will be placing an order very soon. just waiting to hear back from Pariero, but I think I will be ordering Tootsie a bear dress, and also the Fur jacket for Minnie and Tootsie, and the bear vest for Tootsie and the bear tunic for Ellie . I love most everything Pariero so I recommend it all
> 
> have you looked on the pariero site ? did you see anything you thought you may order ?





I love the smile tee, did you get the pink or yellow? I wanted the pink one but the SS isn't available anymore. I also wanted the Vivienne Hollywood tee but that wasn't available in SS either, maybe if I got the XS it would fit Gucci when she's fully grown. I might get it actually and get myself the matching tee. Have you saw the women's matching ones? 
I would like the boa coat too it looks so cute!
Can't wait to see Minnie and tootsie in the fur jackets if you get them do you want the Ivory or black or you going to get them each a different colour? 
Ellie will really suit the bear tunic


----------



## elaina

Jessicashield said:


> I love the smile tee, did you get the pink or yellow? I wanted the pink one but the SS isn't available anymore. I also wanted the Vivienne Hollywood tee but that wasn't available in SS either, maybe if I got the XS it would fit Gucci when she's fully grown. I might get it actually and get myself the matching tee. Have you saw the women's matching ones?
> I would like the boa coat too it looks so cute!
> Can't wait to see Minnie and tootsie in the fur jackets if you get them do you want the Ivory or black or you going to get them each a different colour?
> Ellie will really suit the bear tunic


they marked those smile tees way down on the Japan site, so alot got sold out. I wanted the pink in Minnie and Tootsie size ,but got the yellow cause there was no pink left. I did get the pink for Ellie though. 
XS is the size Ellie wears in Pariero . she is 2 pounds and 15 ounces. so, not sure how much Gucci weighs but just so you can compare. 
it goes XS, SS, S , M. Minnie wears S and Tootsie wears the M 
the boa coat looks very cute . only thing is.. I think it closes with Velcro too. so, i'm not gonna order that one even though I did make an exception with the bear vest. 
i'd like the Ivory color in the fur jacked to both Minnie and Tootsie


----------



## Jessicashield

elaina said:


> they marked those smile tees way down on the Japan site, so alot got sold out. I wanted the pink in Minnie and Tootsie size ,but got the yellow cause there was no pink left. I did get the pink for Ellie though.
> XS is the size Ellie wears in Pariero . she is 2 pounds and 15 ounces. so, not sure how much Gucci weighs but just so you can compare.
> it goes XS, SS, S , M. Minnie wears S and Tootsie wears the M
> the boa coat looks very cute . only thing is.. I think it closes with Velcro too. so, i'm not gonna order that one even though I did make an exception with the bear vest.
> i'd like the Ivory color in the fur jacked to both Minnie and Tootsie


im surprised that there isn't much pariero on dc, the yellow is really sweet.
I weighed Gucci just before and she is 2.6 today she was 2.8 last week though maybe that was because I weighed her just after she ate? Ellie is tiny!


----------



## elaina

Jessicashield said:


> im surprised that there isn't much pariero on dc, the yellow is really sweet.
> I weighed Gucci just before and she is 2.6 today she was 2.8 last week though maybe that was because I weighed her just after she ate? Ellie is tiny!


well, I think its kind of harder for her to always be listing the current pariero. pariero is so different than most brands in that they come out with new styles and they only make so many, and when they sell out... that's it. 
well, LD does that too but they make a very lot usually. 
Pariero only makes so many and then they like to clear them out by having sales and that's it... then , they keep coming out with new stuff. 
so, it makes it hard for DC to have all the current pariero but if there's something you want... Melissa will def. get it for you if its still available...

is Gucci the one that's expected weight is supposed to be the smallest of all your chis ? I thought Pixie was the smallest. you know I love Pixie the most. I do love them all but something about Pixie I just love so much


----------



## Jessicashield

elaina said:


> well, I think its kind of harder for her to always be listing the current pariero. pariero is so different than most brands in that they come out with new styles and they only make so many, and when they sell out... that's it.
> well, LD does that too but they make a very lot usually.
> Pariero only makes so many and then they like to clear them out by having sales and that's it... then , they keep coming out with new stuff.
> so, it makes it hard for DC to have all the current pariero but if there's something you want... Melissa will def. get it for you if its still available...
> 
> is Gucci the one that's expected weight is supposed to be the smallest of all your chis ? I thought Pixie was the smallest. you know I love Pixie the most. I do love them all but something about Pixie I just love so much


yeah smallest is Gucci, then pixie and darcy will be nearly the same, then millie, then duchess. Pixie is so adorable, she wants to say hi to you........


----------



## elaina

Jessicashield said:


> yeah smallest is Gucci, then pixie and darcy will be nearly the same, then millie, then duchess. Pixie is so adorable, she wants to say hi to you........


omg, that pic of her is sooooo cute !!! Hi pixie


----------

